# Meet our new Kitty!



## random3434

We adopted a new 10 week old kitten from the shelter yesterday. She is so tiny and cute. She will never replace our beloved Kiki Lou, but she's helping us heal, because she is a PISTOL!


----------



## random3434

Mini Echo holding her at the shelter, we knew we were in love!


----------



## Anguille

Adorable!  Good to see another cat find a good home.


----------



## Diuretic

She's a cutie!


----------



## Zoom-boing

What's her name?  She is too cute!  She looks just like the cat I got when I moved out on my own.  His name was Eric the Cat (after a Python skit).  That cat was crazy!!


----------



## Modbert

Cute kitty 

Name her Pistol!


----------



## Oddball

Hello, Kitty!!


----------



## random3434

OK, had to post this one, she is on top of the book, "The Stand", using it as a bed!


----------



## Phoenix

Echo Zulu said:


> OK, had to post this one, she is on top of the book, "The Stand", using it as a bed!



Adorable, EZ!  

Wait 'til CMM logs in ...


----------



## Modbert

Maybe you should have Mini Echo read The Stand to her.


----------



## WillowTree

cats always know to lay on our current reading material, I don't know how but they do.. she is just precious,, it was her lucky day wasn't it? She will be a good kitty girl..


----------



## Zoom-boing

EZ, you should get a second cat to keep the first one company when you guys are at work and school.  Two kitties are better than one!


----------



## jillian

Echo Zulu said:


> We adopted a new 10 week old kitten from the shelter yesterday. She is so tiny and cute. She will never replace our beloved Kiki Lou, but she's helping us heal, because she is a PISTOL!



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

enjoy the new addition. too cute.


----------



## random3434

Thanks ya all!

We do have another cat, he is 7 years old. 2 Cats are good for our condo. I DID want to take all the dogs and cats home with me yesterday. 

PLEASE ADOPT FROM A SHELTER when you want/need a pet folks!




Oh, and Mini Echo named her "*Kiki" *


----------



## strollingbones

cutie cutie cutie


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> We adopted a new 10 week old kitten from the shelter yesterday. She is so tiny and cute. She will never replace our beloved Kiki Lou, but she's helping us heal, because she is a PISTOL!


 
Might I suggest the name "XOTOXI".

It sounds really nice when spoken, and you would rarely have to write it.


----------



## random3434

I need some help!

The 7 year old cat has been hidden behind the chair since we brought home "Kiki." If the kitten comes near him, he hisses and moans at the new baby.


Advice on how to make them, "friends?"


----------



## hjmick

Echo Zulu said:


> OK, had to post this one, she is on top of the book, "The Stand", using it as a bed!



Cat has taste.

The animal shelter is always my first stop when looking for a pet. It is also my last.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> OK, had to post this one, she is on top of the book, "The Stand", using it as a bed!


 
Is that a cataract on the left?


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> I need some help!
> 
> The 7 year old cat has been hidden behind the chair since we brought home "Kiki." If the kitten comes near him, he hisses and moans at the new baby.
> 
> 
> Advice on how to make them, "friends?"


 
Duct tape.


----------



## hjmick

xotoxi said:


> Might I suggest the name "XOTOXI".
> 
> It sounds really nice when spoken, and you would rarely have to write it.



Nah, go with Desdemona.


----------



## xotoxi

hjmick said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest the name "XOTOXI".
> 
> It sounds really nice when spoken, and you would rarely have to write it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, go with Desdemona.
Click to expand...

 
Lucyfur


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Echo Zulu said:


> I need some help!
> 
> The 7 year old cat has been hidden behind the chair since we brought home "Kiki." If the kitten comes near him, he hisses and moans at the new baby.
> 
> 
> Advice on how to make them, "friends?"


It's just going to take time.

Cats, especially older ones, fear change, any change whatsoever. Remember, your 7 year-old is actually 49!


----------



## xotoxi

Midnight Marauder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> The 7 year old cat has been hidden behind the chair since we brought home "Kiki." If the kitten comes near him, he hisses and moans at the new baby.
> 
> 
> Advice on how to make them, "friends?"
> 
> 
> 
> It's just going to take time.
> 
> *Cats, especially older ones, fear change, any change whatsoever.*
Click to expand...

 
Cats are conservatives.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xotoxi said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> The 7 year old cat has been hidden behind the chair since we brought home "Kiki." If the kitten comes near him, he hisses and moans at the new baby.
> 
> 
> Advice on how to make them, "friends?"
> 
> 
> 
> It's just going to take time.
> 
> *Cats, especially older ones, fear change, any change whatsoever.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cats are conservatives.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Midnight Marauder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> The 7 year old cat has been hidden behind the chair since we brought home "Kiki." If the kitten comes near him, he hisses and moans at the new baby.
> 
> 
> Advice on how to make them, "friends?"
> 
> 
> 
> It's just going to take time.
> 
> Cats, especially older ones, fear change, any change whatsoever. Remember, your 7 year-old is actually 49!
Click to expand...


MM is right.  It might take a while.  You could put him in a room by himself until he's ready to come out on his own, that way he's not so stressed and will eat and drink if he's not currently.  Then you can switch rooms so he can get used to the new one's scent.

Now, like Eve expected:  Awwwwwwww!  She is so beautiful!  Seriously, tears clouding my vision and its kinda embarassing.  Kittens are the most adorable things on the planet, even more than baby pygmy hippos:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHSb6JN6z7k]YouTube - Meet the cutest baby in the world[/ame]

or fuzzy puppies, baby pandas, baby chics or ducklings, and all of those things which turn me into a huge great aunt who just can't contain herself whenever you came around when you were a baby.

Good for you, EZ.  Way to make the world a better place, especially for your brand new kitty.  Big rep comin'.


----------



## Anguille

hjmick said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might I suggest the name "XOTOXI".
> 
> It sounds really nice when spoken, and you would rarely have to write it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, go with Desdemona.
Click to expand...

I almost named my cat that!


----------



## Anguille

Echo, you should have a cat naming contest.

My contribution is Echo Zulu.


----------



## strollingbones

lets see tiff has been here for 6 weeks....clark is accepting...not roland...he will run over to her and dominate her....he still pops her....not with claws out but a solid pop...it can up to a year


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> I need some help!
> 
> The 7 year old cat has been hidden behind the chair since we brought home "Kiki." If the kitten comes near him, he hisses and moans at the new baby.
> 
> 
> Advice on how to make them, "friends?"



Good luck.  First off, you need to pay more attention to the 7-year old.. Pet him while he's pitching a fit, talking to him in that soothing little "it's ok" voice.. Have Mini hold the kitten, doing the same thing..  then, switch places and cats so both smells are on both of you.

Do that for awhile, and then separate them.

After a couple days of that, get a package of treats, and toss them in opposite directions one at a time..tossing closer and closer together each time. The next day, spread a can of cat food over a plate, and put it in the main feeding area for them..

Also, get a stringy toy, and play with the kitten.. After a bit, the older one will come and see what's going on, and probably try to play, too..

Ratt was 16 when we got Skittles, and she managed to deal...VERY grudginly.  But, all these things worked.

Other than that, expect the older one to smack the smaller one around some, and let him.  The kitten will actually cower a bit, knowing his "place".


----------



## PixieStix

Echo Zulu said:


> We adopted a new 10 week old kitten from the shelter yesterday. She is so tiny and cute. She will never replace our beloved Kiki Lou, but she's helping us heal, because she is a PISTOL!


 

Adorable! I have a cat hanging around my porch, she will not leave, I think she has been abandoned, poor thing. I do not want to take her to the shelter, because they have been euthanizing all cats becauuse people are too stupid and lazy to get their animals fixed.

For some weird reason, cats always adopt me, instead of the other way around 

Sorry about your Kiki Lou, Echo


----------



## xotoxi

Coloradomtnman said:


> ...even more than baby pygmy hippos:
> 
> YouTube - Meet the cutest baby in the world


 
Interesting wee beast you've got there.

Rather slimey.  Reminds me of my pet slugs all over my marigolds.

***I wonder if the same thing that happens to my slugs would happen to the pigmy hippo if I was to dump salt on it.***


----------



## xotoxi

Just checking in...



Echo Zulu said:


>


 
Yep...still cute.


----------



## hjmick

xotoxi said:


> Just checking in...
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...still cute.
Click to expand...


You thought perhaps that Desdemona would suddenly become... not cute?


----------



## random3434

PixieStix said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> We adopted a new 10 week old kitten from the shelter yesterday. She is so tiny and cute. She will never replace our beloved Kiki Lou, but she's helping us heal, because she is a PISTOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable! I have a cat hanging around my porch, she will not leave, I think she has been abandoned, poor thing. I do not want to take her to the shelter, because they have been euthanizing all cats becauuse people are too stupid and lazy to get their animals fixed.
> 
> For some weird reason, cats always adopt me, instead of the other way around
> 
> Sorry about your Kiki Lou, Echo
Click to expand...



*Am I the only one that thinks baby kitty looks like your avatar Pixie Stix? *


----------



## PixieStix

Echo Zulu said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> We adopted a new 10 week old kitten from the shelter yesterday. She is so tiny and cute. She will never replace our beloved Kiki Lou, but she's helping us heal, because she is a PISTOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable! I have a cat hanging around my porch, she will not leave, I think she has been abandoned, poor thing. I do not want to take her to the shelter, because they have been euthanizing all cats becauuse people are too stupid and lazy to get their animals fixed.
> 
> For some weird reason, cats always adopt me, instead of the other way around
> 
> Sorry about your Kiki Lou, Echo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Am I the only one that thinks baby kitty looks like your avatar Pixie Stix? *
Click to expand...

 
That is what I was thinking. My little girls name is Pixie, her middle name is Stix...


----------



## Againsheila

AWWW

I wanna kitty....mine past last January.


----------



## random3434

Againsheila said:


> AWWW
> 
> I wanna kitty....mine past last January.



*Get thee to a shelter NOW Shelia!*


----------



## PixieStix

Againsheila said:


> AWWW
> 
> I wanna kitty....mine past last January.


 
Oh I am sorry 

I wish I could give you the little girl that is trying to steal my heart


----------



## Xenophon

Echo Zulu said:


> I need some help!
> 
> The 7 year old cat has been hidden behind the chair since we brought home "Kiki." If the kitten comes near him, he hisses and moans at the new baby.
> 
> 
> Advice on how to make them, "friends?"


Google has the answer:

How to get an old cat to accept a new kitten


----------



## Big Black Dog

Nice pus.  Enough said.  I'd name it "Dog".  You're a hero.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Get thee to a shelter, or at least donate....

http://eipnetworks.com/ASPCASpot.MP3


----------



## Againsheila

PixieStix said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW
> 
> I wanna kitty....mine past last January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am sorry
> 
> I wish I could give you the little girl that is trying to steal my heart
Click to expand...


My hubby won't let me have a new kitty.   I need to get someone to let some mice loose in my house, that was my excuse to get the last kitty.


----------

